# Dyno results in



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

After the longest winter ever and me being so busy so far this summer i finally got my car in to Modern Muscle in Oswego IL for a dyno tune! And i dont miss the check engine light or skip shift


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't know why this thread was closed... never received a PM or anything... I reopened it and moved it to a more appropriate spot.

OP, what are your mods, just headers? Would be good numbers for just some simple mods.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Because he made the same thread twice. He has another one with the same exact posting that everyone is posting on. This was just a copy of his other thread with a different title

http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/finally-got-dyno-tune-34035/


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

I made this thread first but for some reason it did not show up ....


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah. Well gimme a heads up next time so I don't goof. :lol: :cheers


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Ah. Well gimme a heads up next time so I don't goof. :lol: :cheers


ok thanks


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Ah. Well gimme a heads up next time so I don't goof. :lol: :cheers


hahaha 

Everyone makes mistakes


----------



## s5pitfire (Oct 10, 2011)

Mods? Stock?

Must be a 2006 because of 6500rpm redline (for those who don't know)


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

2005, full exhaust , cai nothing special


----------

